
Apple allows push notification ads on iOS - sheldor
https://thenextweb.com/plugged/2020/03/05/fuck-apple-push-notification-ads-on-ios-advert-analysis/
======
towndrunk
This is going to suck. You know this is going to be greatly abused.

~~~
sheldor
Such a serious matter and no one replies. This is an odd community.

